# A seagull waits for a train



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 3, 2012)

While on my way back from Cardiff to get my mac looked at, and buying the new macro lens I spotted this seagull who looked to be waiting for a train:

Canon 5D mk III EF 100 f/2.8L Macro at f/7.1 1/250 ISO 400




seagull-waiting-for-train by singingsnapper, on Flickr

He seems to be looking for his train here:

Canon 5D mk III EF 100 f/2.8L Macro f/7.1 1/200 ISO 400




Is-that-my-train- by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

